# Vapecon well played!!!



## Scouse45 (26/8/17)

Jus wanted to open a thread to share pics and wat u bought and stories and whatever really! Hope this is the right thread! Myself I loved it this year was brilliantly done and myself and mates loved the outside area as our home base. To all involved @Rob Fisher @Silver well played guys was nice to meet u rob!! My vapecon pic with myself and the legends @hands @KZOR wat a couple awesome blokes! And tagging all my good mates @spiv @Deckie @Strontium @Daniel @DangerDave @Comrad Juju @Rusty @incredible_hullk @Kaizer @kimbo thanks guys

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 14


----------



## M5000 (26/8/17)

Cool thread, looks like the guys had a blast.. When guys post pics tell us who's in it when you can so we can identify the suspects behind the forum names.


----------



## Scouse45 (26/8/17)

M5000 said:


> Cool thread, looks like the guys had a blast.. When guys post pics tell us who's in it when you can so we can identify the suspects behind the forum names.


Top pic is myself left @KZOR middle and @hands right. Middle pic is @Deckie @spiv @Daniel and bottom pic is kzor again with @Chukin'Vape and daniel

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Mahir (26/8/17)

Hope @KZOR made a vlog on YouTube for those who couldn't make it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DougP (26/8/17)

We at Blends of Distinction would like to take this opportunity to sincerely thank everybody for an epic VapeCon 2017 
To the organizers, our fellow retailers and manufactures we solute you all for putting together a well organized and professional expo
To each and everyone of you that attended VapeCon we would like to also sincerely thank you as well for supporting us on day
This event will be spoken about for a long time to come 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## SAVaper (27/8/17)

Blends Of Distinction said:


> We at Blends of Distinction would like to take this opportunity to sincerely thank everybody for an epic VapeCon 2017
> To the organizers, our fellow retailers and manufactures we solute you all for putting together a well organized and professional expo
> To each and everyone of you that attended VapeCon we would like to also sincerely thank you as well for supporting us on day
> This event will be spoken about for a long time to come
> ...



My sentiments exactly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel (27/8/17)

What a great great event , thanks to all involved probably too many to mention .....

Special thanks to all my chinas was a super lakka day with lots of fond memories.

And sorry I couldn't place the name to the handle of some LOL ..... the mind she's gone brus ....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheOracle (27/8/17)

Vapecon was great. The only drawback is the amount of people vs space available. By the time I got to the front of the queue I missed the specials at most other vendors.
Maybe consider a 3 day event with specials spread ober the days to give everybody a chance.
Still well done on a great event

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Vape Hacker 808 (27/8/17)

Awsome VC 2017. Sooo when is the next vape and meet?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Friep (28/8/17)

Just some pics wat a mega epic day. To all involved. Thank you

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

